
Brazil is sliding into techno-authoritarianism - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/08/19/1007094/brazil-bolsonaro-data-privacy-cadastro-base/
======
0xdeadb00f
Paywall bypasa: [https://outline.com/jKtShv](https://outline.com/jKtShv)

